# Victoza (Liraglutide)



## robevanz (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello!
I am type 2 and very overweight. 124.5 kgs in fact, 19.5 stones. In an effort to lose weight and get my sugars controlled better I've been prescribed Victoza last Tuesday by the local diabetic clinic. Five days in, I'm certainly eating less, especially smaller portions and the initial nausea has worn off. I have to speak with the clinic soon about doubling the dose to 1.2 mg/ml.
Is anyone else on Victoza and further on with it? I'm interested to compare notes. In the past I've been prescribed Reductil (now withdrawn) and Byetta (didn't work for me).
I have other health issues which would be hugely benefited by losing a significant amount of weight which I've failed to shift by just dieting. I have great respect for those who are succeeding with unassisted dieting by the way!
I do seem to have lost a few pounds already but my scales aren't very reliable.

Rob.


----------



## margie (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Rob

There are a few members who use Victoza - hopefully one of them will be able to help you.

Good luck with the weight loss - sounds like your first purchase might be some reliable scales.


----------



## Marlene P (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Rob,

I'm 57 yrs old, having a lot of difficulty with high blood sugars.  Levimir 2x a day, metformin and Diamicron.  Last summer was put on Victoza, after approx 6 weeks started to feel discomfort in the stomach region.  Finally couldn't stand it became painful, went to emerg. and diagnosed with Pancreatitis.  I'm told it's a rare side effect of Victoza, hospitalized for a couple of days.  I do not drink and I've had gall bladder surgery which are the two most common causes of Pancreatitis, so it definately was Victoza.  My advice to you is "if you feel any pain or sort of burning in the stomach region, have blood work immediately".

Hope it works for you,  Good Luck


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Rob,

On the scales front, I had a basic set of salter scales and it turned out they were under reporting my weight by half a stone. Also, it was impossible to get a fixed reading because it would vary wildly depending on how I was standing!

I currently use a set of electronic omron scales which can also give a measure of body fat which is useful (including a crude measure of visceral fat ... that surrounding the internal organs).

I can't help you with the medication though, I'm afraid.

Andy


----------



## robevanz (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks you three!
Not sure if I've clicked on the correct thing to reply.
Marlene, that's a cautionary tale and no mistake, thank you - I shall be on guard for pains. I double the dose of Victoza tonight and hope it will go smoothly. Advice noted! Good luck to you also, hope your sugars are behaving better.
About the scales Margie and Andy, the set I have are quite hi tech Weight Watchers endorsed which will do your BMI and all that but they often weigh about 2 kilos light which lines me up for a disappointment when the hospital weigh me. I was told by a Dr that the heavier one is, the more inaccurate the scales, which seems crazy to me. I shall go to a Chemists to weigh myself weekly, that should give a truer picture I hope!

Rob.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Rob, it would appear that a lot of people aren't aware of the search facility on forums like this.  Click on search in the purple bar at the top and type in Victoza and you will see a list of posts where victoza is mentioned.  
I take victoza and migrated to 1.2 units after the first week, but i'm also NOT on metformin but do take insulin, so hard to comment.  Getting the weight down is the hardest thing.  I don't find victoza reduces my appetite, but I find I have to reduce my carb intake to keep the blood glucose numbers down.  I use to be 125kg about 1 year ago.  Managed to get from 112 to current 108kg since victoza.  Not much of a drop but a drop nonetheless.  I'm a little surprised that victoza was prescribed is Byetta didn't work, was that a digestive problem with byetta?.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 16, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Hello Rob,
> 
> On the scales front, I had a basic set of salter scales and it turned out they were under reporting my weight by half a stone. Also, it was impossible to get a fixed reading because it would vary wildly depending on how I was standing!
> 
> ...



As a point of interest, I found that I had to put my scales on a piece of board as the carpet affected the scales.  They now give a similar reading to the docs scales, my weight watchers scales are c***p.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> As a point of interest, I found that I had to put my scales on a piece of board as the carpet affected the scales.  They now give a similar reading to the docs scales, my weight watchers scales are c***p.



Interesting. I've only ever weighed myself on a hard floor.

I'm guessing that carpet (especially if it's shag pile) will affect most scales. I'll test mine the next time I weigh myself (but no shag in my house I'm afraid).

Andy 

p.s. Stop Press --> My scales are rubbish on carpet too.


----------



## robevanz (Jun 16, 2011)

Umm - same on whatever surface with mine, it has special feet for hard floors..or is it for carpeted ones? Must find the destructions!  Damn things.


----------



## robevanz (Jun 19, 2011)

*Duplicate post, Victoza update.*

Sorry, posted this on the Newbies topic by mistake...
A week later and I've stepped up to the 1.2 dosage of Victoza. I feel much better, only mild nausea now and I'm finding my appetite is still low. For me it seems best to have the shot about 8am after a small breakfast. My sugar readings are low, 5 to 7 with dropping some Gliclazide from my pill intake.
By googling "Victoza forums" I've found a helpful American site with lots of people posting about their experiences with Victoza. 
I'll see how it goes and will probably only post more on this topic to respond if others post.

Rob.


----------



## ClaireR (Mar 20, 2013)

*Hello,*



Marlene P said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm 57 yrs old, having a lot of difficulty with high blood sugars.  Levimir 2x a day, metformin and Diamicron.  Last summer was put on Victoza, after approx 6 weeks started to feel discomfort in the stomach region.  Finally couldn't stand it became painful, went to emerg. and diagnosed with Pancreatitis.  I'm told it's a rare side effect of Victoza, hospitalized for a couple of days.  I do not drink and I've had gall bladder surgery which are the two most common causes of Pancreatitis, so it definately was Victoza.  My advice to you is "if you feel any pain or sort of burning in the stomach region, have blood work immediately".
> 
> Hope it works for you,  Good Luck



Hello, I would really like to have a chat to you as i'm currently doing some research into diabetes. Would you be happy for me to send you an email?
Best Wishes, Claire Rogerson


----------

